# ubuntu et nouvel imac



## Xeon (18 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour 

j ai switch&#233; samedi dernier aver le nouveli imac 20 (a 1200) dont je suis d ailleurs tres content mais j ai un probleme

je voudrais installer ubuntu donc j ai t&#233;l&#233;charger boot camp et effit mais quand je boote sur le cd ubuntu j arrive au menu je mets en fran&#231;ais et clique sur demarer il m afiche chargemen du noyeau linux charge un peu pluis j arrive dans un terminal  ou il y a ecrit (initramfs) et l&#224; je sais pas quoi faire 

en fait ya &#231;a

/bin/sh : can't access tty; job control turned off

et en dessous initamfs qui clignote

merci d avance


----------



## Xeon (19 Septembre 2007)

pour le lancer j ai trouvé il fallait en fait utilisé ubuntu 7.10 tribe 5 la version 7.04 n etant pas compatible


----------



## numsix (19 Septembre 2007)

Tiens avec la 7.10, airport est compatible ?


----------



## Xeon (22 Septembre 2007)

aprement non puisque il ne m' affiche pas la liste des reseaux disponibles mais peut etre qu il faut le configurer quelqu un a une id&#233;e?


----------



## Xeon (22 Septembre 2007)

bon en fait j ai reussi a me connecter a internet depuis ubuntu je sais pas comment d ailleurs j ai sellectioné aucun reseau ni rien donc je pense que airport fonctionne


----------



## numsix (22 Septembre 2007)

Cool merci de l'info. Je vais essayer &#231;a d&#232;s que possible, ...


----------



## Xeon (15 Octobre 2007)

j ai installé ubuntu 7.10 ùais il ne reconnait pas airport quelqu un sait comment faire?


----------



## numsix (21 Octobre 2007)

je viens de l'installer sur le macbook pro. Il n'a pas reconnu directement airport mais avec des petites manip ca marche. Faut installer les sources de madwifi. ensuite, comem d'hab, make & make install. Et pis, enfin, modprobe ath_pci. Etvoila, ....


----------



## Xeon (21 Octobre 2007)

ok tu peux expliquer en detail stp ?


----------



## numsix (21 Octobre 2007)

bon ok, voici ce que j'ai fait... D'abord, il faut te connecter par ethernet pour recuperer quelques trucs

1. Installer les build-essentials


```
sudo apt-get install build-essential
```

2. Récuperer la dernière version de madwifi sur madwifi.org, décompresser
3. Aller dans le dossier de madwifi


```
cd madwifi/
make
sudo make install
```

4. Inserer les drivers dans le kernel


```
sudo modprobe ath_pci
sudo modprobe wlan_scan_sta
```

5. Reboot


Voila j'espere que ca va marcher. Si t'as des questions n'hesite pas, j'ai passer deux jours à tout configurer, donc je crois que je suis rompu


----------



## ervai (22 Octobre 2007)

Salut, 
&#199;a fait trois jours que j'essaie d'installer Madwifi sous Gusty sur mon MBP Santa Rosa. Jusqu'&#224; un certain point, la proc&#233;dure a l'air de marcher, mais au moment du make, j'ai un message d'erreur qui me dit que le r&#233;pertoire /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-386/build n'existe pas. Et m&#234;me en cr&#233;ant ce r&#233;pertoire, on me dit qu'il manque le fichier.config du dossier.
J'ai essay&#233; l'istallation de plusieurs mani&#232;res, et j'arrive toujours &#224; ce r&#233;sultat. J'avoue que je s&#232;che, alors que tout marchait bien avec mon Macbook CoreDuo sous Feisty.
Aurais-je oubli&#233; quelque chose, ou Madwifi est-il incompatible avec le Santa Rosa ?

Merci d'avance

PS : Le pilote du son ne s'installe pas non plus.


----------



## numsix (22 Octobre 2007)

Est ce que tu as install&#233; les linux-headers ? Je crois qu'il faut que tu les installes pour compiler madwifi ...


----------

